# Target Results-Read this Please



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Slabbro said:


> .... Any ideas what I am doing there?


You are doing pretty good! It looks like you have your basic for down, you just need to work on consistency and confidence. The short yardage game usually helps most archers to achieve these. Get close and focus on shooting exactly the same shot every arrow. Don't worry about score, just consistent execution. Gradually work back to full distance in 1 or 2 yard increments.

You might post this in the target archery forum. Some of the guys there are better at reading targets than I am. They may be able to suggest equipment adjustments that would help.

Allen


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

This is 9 yard practice on a half scale target. No where to shoot 20 unless out at the range(getting darn cold) or 45 minute drive.....


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Not as impressive as if it were 20 yards, but still pretty good. Advice is the same.

Allen


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

aread said:


> Not as impressive as if it were 20 yards, but still pretty good. Advice is the same.
> 
> Allen


That is why I pointed it out. I can only form practice at home but the big thing for me is that at short distance it is easier to see "patterns" in the shooting, ie this thread 
Another note is that I have been shooting a hinge for about 3 weeks now. Personally, I didn't start shooting again till last year after a 20 year break so I am happy with the progress but I know there is room for improvement also.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Right handed or left handed?

at that distance does a bare shaft and fletched shaft hit the same hole?

if you close your eyes when you fire (settle on float first), what happens to the group?


It could be a tuning of the bow/arrow issue
it could be a tuning of the shooter issue.
It could be a mental thing.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

I have found if I wait between shots and shuffle the feet to readdress the target on each shot deep breaths 2 or 3 you can get all 3 targets identical. Slow down is my issue


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, the bottom right, which I will assume is the last target you shot, has the largets pattern. So with that I will say make sure you are resting and breathing in between shots and not rushing to get the third target shot to see how the end goes. Your muscles need time to have oxygen flow back into them and recover. 

Also, with an up and down spread it could be a lot of things. Without a picture of you, I would say to try and look at these things: 
1. Creeping
2. Execution with the hinge. How are you executing? Are you muscling off shots at times. 
3. Form break down. Bow shoulder scrunching up and back. 
4. Concentration. Developing check points through shot routine and letting down when everything isn't perfect.


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Actually the bottom right is his target 2 I get same thing from shooting too quickly not allowing reoxegenation. Slow down and shoot each arrow as it is the only arrow might want to try 1 arrow shoot bottom left pull shoot bottom right pull shoot top then repeat would like to see the effect this is what I am working on to teach myself to properly reset. And to breath walking forces that unless you like passing out.


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep, I shoot bottom up to prevent arrow shadows on the spot I'm aiming. I have been working with N&B and draw length was a big issue. Got the form straightened up but now have other form issues to address due to the change in DL. Now it all feels foreign and out of place. Shot my first 300 yesterday with the new dl, sucked....... 299-47x. What I did learn is that I have to be much more particular in the shot process as this is like starting all over. I found that when I slowed down, repeated each move in my head, and could get settled in I had some really good rounds. I also learned that when I "just went through the process" it was sloppy and the scores showed it. Have to remain in form better in follow through also. Dropped my arm where I lost the point. I have a year goal to get this all down so that the outdoor championship this coming year is my test/assessment point.


----------

